

Don’t US Kids Deserve the Right to Be Forgotten? - GeorgeOrr
http://anewdomain.net/2015/08/03/dont-us-kids-deserve-right-forgotten-infographic/

======
GeorgeOrr
The idea of a "Right to be Forgotten" in practice always seems to me like
claiming a right to make other people loose their memory (even if electronic).
That is at best problematic.

However, as this infographic shows, kids now are affecting their futures in
ways they can't possibly understand.

Any thoughts on a solution?

